# Entourage Error



## Shortlisted (Jan 22, 2008)

Please help! I use Entourage which works perfectly well in the office or out and about, however, I cannot send any email from home (I can still receive it!).

The error message I keep getting is:

5.7.1 Service unavailable; client hist blocked using zen.spamhaus.org; http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?ip=81.103.233..

the explanations is error code 17092

Any ideas??


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

what year?


----------

